# Mashburn and Rogers for Glenn Robinson



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1998845



> League sources tell ESPN.com that the Sixers will send the expiring contract of Glenn "Big Dog" Robinson to the Hornets for another inactive former All-Star – Jamal Mashburn – and Rodney Rogers.
> 
> Rogers joins Chris Webber in the Sixers' retooled frontcourt in Philadelphia.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

thats a good move to me, rogers is just a ****in hoister anyway. it'll be nice to see if glenn can come in and actually produce and prove he's still worthy of wearing an nba jersey, i happen to think he still is


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Nice move! We could get a good SF for a SF who is not playing and a PF who plays not good at all!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

I'm not really happy with the trade. OK, we get a good offensive player for a fat guy and an injured man, but we have nailon, an offense machine! And G-Rob won't help us a lot this season, he will be gone in the offseason


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

B Dizzle said:


> I'm not really happy with the trade. OK, we get a good offensive player for a fat guy and an injured man, but we have nailon, an offense machine! And G-Rob won't help us a lot this season, he will be gone in the offseason


Who cares for Glenn Robinson, we have been getting rid of MonsterMash's MonsterContract and that's what we wanted!


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm happy to see Big Dog here! Hopefully he can bring up the level of game here in NO!!


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Magloire West Jr Smith could all be starting next year. Especially if u can move brown over the summer. Then draft say like Chris Paul or something. Not a bad way to start over


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I hope Glenn plays some defense here, because if he is not motivated he doesn't play D at all...I remember a game of the sixers vs. the raptors I saw when he defended vince and vince could do everything what he wanted because Big Dog stood far away from him...


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Glenn is most likely not playing this season at all. He has been nothing but a pain in the *** for the Sixers all season and we're happy to be rid of him. Enjoy his expiring contract though. I still think we could've gotten more with that contract.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Kunlun said:


> Glenn is most likely not playing this season at all. He has been nothing but a pain in the *** for the Sixers all season and we're happy to be rid of him. Enjoy his expiring contract though. I still think we could've gotten more with that contract.


he may suit up for some games if he has nay intention of playing next season, because as it stands right now i doubt any team would sign him after an entire season of not producing


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Robinson is done. This was a salary dump. He will not be playing in the final games and why would New Orleans give him minutes? How does that help their future? Nachbar will play more.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Hong Kong Fooey said:


> Robinson is done. This was a salary dump. He will not be playing in the final games and why would New Orleans give him minutes? How does that help their future? Nachbar will play more.


well, you have to admit that if big dog shows up in game shape and is willing to play it out for a season that he will get some minutes. who knows.... the guy could still have some game left in him and could be signed to a minimal contract in the offseason or somethin. its in his best interest to show up and ball, but if he feels like he's set for the rest of his life financially and doesn't have any real ambitions to play anymore, then i dont doubt he'll sit the remainder of the season out.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

If Mashburn is injured the rest of his career, I guess this could turn into a good move. Glenn Robinson isn't exactly something special, but he'll get you the necessary points to win some games (for the Hornets at least).


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

if Big Dog is in game shape he will play. He's in a contract year. If he's injuried or fat, he's not going to show all the GMs this.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

nbanoitall said:


> if Big Dog is in game shape he will play. He's in a contract year. If he's injuried or fat, he's not going to show all the GMs this.


He's not going to playing at all. He's not even coming to New Orleans. He's not going to be in the NBA anymore.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

HKF said:


> He's not going to playing at all. He's not even coming to New Orleans. He's not going to be in the NBA anymore.


You are right, he won't report to the team...he will likely end his career after this season...
Poor career, had some nice years in Milwaukee but caused problems, then got tradet to atlanta where he lost all his fun at playing, never got it back... :no:


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

its stupid to see a legit 20 ppg scorer over a ten year career just retire like that, shows how much love he didnt have for the game.


----------

